# How To Make Your Own DIY Python/Water Changer/Gravel Vac



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

Things you will need:
Clear Vinyl Tubing From Lowes 3/4 OD x 5/8 ID. How ever much length you need- http://www.lowes.com/pd_443178-104-...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

Metal Faucet adapter so your plastic doesn't strip out and blow up on you, now this one works for MY sink. It may or may not work for yours. Unscrew the aerator on your sink. IT is this, the thing the water is coming out. Take it to your local lowes or home depot, take your aqueon control assembly and have someone help you find the right thing.:









Metal adapter: http://www.lowes.com/pd_387203-1366...ch=danco+model+10512&productId=3647056&rpp=32

Aqueon Water control assembly:
Amazon.com: Aqueon 06092 Water Flow Control Valve Assembly: Pet Supplies

Okay now first what you do is attach the metal control assembly to your faucet. Might want to use pliars for this.











Then connect your aqueon water control assembly to it at the top. Don't use pliars for this, the plastic is pretty delicate. 










Now take your hose and take the pieces that comes out of the front where the water would flow out. Thread your tubing through the piece that goes over the threading.It looks kind of like a V in a way to me. Now put your tubing over the threading.










Now take the other piece and pull it over the tubing also and screw it on.










Screw it onto here:










It will looks like this:




















Now your done! You can add an end piece if you want and silicone a water bottle to the end to suction all you poop up from the gravel also. I rarely have to do that though in a planted tank. Just make the water travel through the bottom to suction water out or make it travel through the hose to go to your aquarium. Pretty self explanatory! Hope this helps alot of people!


----------



## bazr57 (Sep 15, 2013)

looks pretty good. can you give an estimate of how much it cost to make?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

$20-$30 max. Better than paying $70 at petsmart.


----------



## rtl402 (Sep 23, 2007)

Any idea where to find tubing by the foot for an inexpensive price? Seems my LFS are more expensive for just the tubing then just buying the 25' aqueon water changer on amazon for $28


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

buy the tubing at lowes or home depot. it's really cheap

is that blood on your faucet? :icon_eek: LOL good work!


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> buy the tubing at lowes or home depot. it's really cheap
> 
> is that blood on your faucet? :icon_eek: LOL good work!


This post is his alibi:red_mouth


----------

